# Hydretain Water Savings Calculator



## cvaline (Jul 19, 2020)

I made this very simple calculator to determine if Hydretain is worth it. Sharing with this community in case it's helpful and quick for you.

Calculator Here - https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1kepcooibO5Vk5Cd4D-GbWRjU6GcrpDhNB3Wd7Pkpefg/edit#gid=0

Assuming I water 1.5 inches per week and Hydretain saves me 30% on water, I'll save $87/month for my situation, not including cost of Hydretain itself. Hope you find it helpful!


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Math looks to be off by a factor of 10.

Given 1 gallon = 231 cubic inches, applying 1.5" of water to a 4.1k of lawn should should only use about 3800 gallons, or ~512 cubic feet (I've never known anybody to sell water in cubic feet).

I did reduce my watering by half on Hydretain, but I also had to use a lot of Hydretain. At no point was I under the impression that it would save me money.


----------

